# Seerosen-FAQ



## Christine (4. Sep. 2009)

*Da einige Fragen doch immer wieder auftauchen, habe ich mal eine Sammlung veranstaltet. Keine Angst, die Antworten sind nicht von mir, sondern von unseren Seerosen-Fachleuten! Herzlichen Dank an Annett, Ina (Niri), Eugen, Frank ( Knoblauchkröte) und Werner (Nymphaion) sowie alle Fragesteller für ihre "Mitarbeit" *

*Bis wann kann ich Seerosen teilen/pflanzen?*


> Bis Mitte August solltest Du fertig sein.



*Muss die Seerose in ein Pflanzgefäß?*


> Nicht unbedingt. Die Empfehlung,sie in einen Topf zu pflanzen, wird
> a) wegen der möglichen Ausbreitung mancher Arten und
> b) wegen der besseren,weil direkten Düngung
> gegeben.
> Der Folie wird das Seerosenrhizom nix anhaben.



*Welches Pflanzgefäß?*


> Gepflanzt werden die Seerosen in große, flache Gefäße. Seerosenkörbe sind ungeeignet!  Der Inhalt der Gefäße soll mindestens fünf Liter betragen, besser sind zehn Liter.



*Wie behandle ich die Wurzel bzw. das Rhizom bei der Teilung?*


> Bei Seerosen unterscheidet man zwischen Wurzeln (weiß, sehr biegsam) und Rhizom (grünlich, hart, mit Hohlräumen - entspricht dem Stengel normaler Pflanzen) aus welchem die Blätter + Blüten wachsen.
> Das Rhizom kann man einkürzen...Die Schnittstelle am Rhizom kann man zur Sicherheit mit Holzkohlestaub desinfizieren.



*Kann ich die weißen Wurzeln abschneiden?*


> das kannst Du machen. Nach dem Umpflanzen muss die Seerose sowieso ein neues System an Wurzeln bilden.



*Welches Substrat verwende ich am besten für Seerosen?*


> Normale Gartenerde. Sehr gut geeignet ist die Erde, die unter der Grasnarbe des Rasens wächst. Noch besser ist es, wenn die Erde etwas Lehm enthält. Was auf keinen Fall in der Erde sein darf, sind organische Dünger (also Mist und ähnliches), Torf, Kompost und Rindenmulch. Alle diese Materialen bewirken Fäulnisprozesse, die die Seerose zum Absterben bringen können. Nicht geeignet ist sog.  ‚Teicherde’ oder ‚Seerosenspezialerde’ oder wie diese Produkte immer heißen mögen. Es sind allesamt Torfsubstrate und führen zum Verfaulen der Seerose!



*Wie setze ich das Rhizom ein?*


> Das Rhizom wächst horizontal in der Erde, und treibt nach oben Blätter und Blüten, und nach unten Wurzeln. Also muß es auch möglichst horizontal eingepflanzt werden. Der Vegetationskegel die Stelle, an der aus dem Rhizom Blätter und Blüten entspringen - darf nicht mit Erde bedeckt werden, sonst beginnt er zu faulen und die Pflanze geht ein.



*Meine Seerose schwimmt plötzlich an der Teichoberfläche...*


> Rhizome enthalten Luftkammern und haben eine starken Auftrieb, deshalb sollte man sie verankern. Zum Beispiel mit einem flachen Stein, den man quer darüber legt. Zum Schluß wird das Gefäß einen Zentimeter hoch mit gewaschenem Kies bedeckt, das verhindert, daß Erde aufschwimmt oder Fische die Seerose ausgraben.



*Darf die Seerose gleich ins tiefe Wasser?*


> Nein - besser nicht.
> Pflanzen beziehen ihre Energie zum Wachsen aus dem Sonnenlicht. Das Sonnenlicht wird über die Blätter (in diesem Fall die Schwimmblätter) aufgenommen, die das Kraftwerk der Pflanze darstellen. Bekommt das Kraftwerk keinen neuen Brennstoff (=Sonnenlicht), gehen einfach die Lichter aus und die Pflanze nippelt ab.
> 
> Wasser ist eine Barriere für das Sonnenlicht. Schon nach ein paar Zentimetern Wasser kommt deutlich weniger Licht an. Im Frühling startet die Seerose zwar aus dem tiefen Wasser, aber das macht sie mit ihren Energiereserven vom Vorjahr. Das schafft sie nur einmal in der Saison und dann nicht wieder.
> ...



*Kann ich verwelkte Blätter und Blüten einfach abschneiden?*


> Und ja, man kann die alten Blätter und Blüten entfernen. Allerdings würde ich schon warten, bis das mit wenig Kraft gelingt. Jede "Wunde" (auch Schnittwunde) ist eine Eingangspforte für Krankheitserreger.
> Die eine Seerose verkraftet solche Eingriffe gut, die Nächste reagiert u.U. empfindlicher.
> 
> Im Zweifelsfall lieber vorsichtig zu Werke gehen und etwas länger warten.



*Wie tief muss die Seerose stehen, um sicher zu überwintern?*


> Kommt ganz drauf an,wie bei euch die Winter sind.
> Generell sollten die Rhizome halt nicht durchfrieren.



*Welchen Dünger für Seerosen?*


> Die Firma für die Düngekegel ist egal.
> Wichtig ist : "für Blühpflanzen" oder so ähnlich
> Du kannst aber genauso mit Hornspänen düngen.
> Oder Blaukorn in einer Eisschale + etwas Wasser einfrieren.
> ...



*Meine Seerose kümmert nach dem Einsatz von Anti-Algen-Mitteln*


> die Mittel gegen Algen werden das Problem sein. Da gibt es nämlich einige mit leichten Nebenwirkungen, z.B. dass die Seerosen daran abnippeln. Besser als Chemie im Teich ist immer noch der Einsatz von Pflanzen, die Nährstoffe entziehen. Im Wasser verhält sich ein Wirkstoff völlig anders als an Land, und deswegen sind aus gutem Grund Chemieeinsätze im Wasser verboten. Das gilt natürlich nicht für private Gartenteiche, aber nicht weil es da unproblematisch wäre, sondern weil hier die Privatsphäre das höhere Gut ist. In Deinem Fall würde ich es mit einem vollständigen Wasserwechsel probieren und dann nochmal ganz von vorn anfangen - aber diesmal ohne Chemiebaukasten.



*Die Seerosenblüte ist nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr aufgegangen...*


> Seerosen bilden je nach Art/Sorte pro 5-6 Blätter eine neue Blütenknospe. Es müssen also erst ein paar Blätter wachsen bevor die nächste Blüte erscheint. Die Blüte selbst hält nur rund 4-5 Tage



Hier wurden *Krankheiten und Schädlinge* diagnostiziert:
Blattläuse
Seerosenblattkäfer
Stengelfäule
Zuckmückenlarven


*So - und hier noch ein paar Links für Seerosenfreunde:*

*Seerosengärtner:*
http://www.nymphaion.de/
http://www.seerosenfarm.de/
http://www.seerosensorten.de/seerosen-shop/shopinfo.html

*Seerosen-Infoseiten:*
http://www.seerosenforum.de/
http://www.victoria-adventure.org/
http://www.db-dasbunte.de/index.htm

*Diese Sammlung wird gerne fortgesetzt - Ergänzungsvorschläge bitte per PN!*


----------

